# Need a CPT code - interosseous nerve neurectomy



## coders_rock!

Does anyone know what CPT code would be used for right wrist posterior interosseous nerve neurectomy. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## maryanneheath

We use 64782.


----------



## coders_rock!

Thank you Maryann, but, I'm still a little uneasy with this code. Here is a portion of the op-note.

I made a standard dorsal approach to the wrist.  I made a 6-cm incision over Lister tubercle.  The incision was made with 15-blade through the skin only.  I then carefully dissected down through the subcutaneous tissue until I reached the level of the extensor retinaculum.   I used a fresh #15 blade to open up the third dorsal compartment.  The EPL tendon was retracted.  I then used a #15 blade to elevate the second and fourth dorsal compartments.


I dissected out the posterior interosseous nerve and I resected 1.5-cm of the nerve to assist with pain control.

Please help me identify the appropriate code.


----------



## KFLYNN70

*Hope this helps*

Hi,
CPT has several codes (64732-64772) relating to the excision or transection of the nerves. The origin of the nerve root must be known to reference the proper CPT code. One must also check to see whether the excision/transection is being performed for postoperative pain control. The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services has stated that the global surgical package includes postoperative pain management by the surgeon (see 100-04 Claims Processing Section 40). The documentation must clearly show why the nerve is being excised/transected. The recommended code for these excisions is 64772."


----------

